# Series 10 ranger 500



## Yoko1992 (Apr 28, 2014)

I know somebody that has a 4x4 ranger 500 carb model. Pretty sure it's the series 10. Thinking about picking it up to play around on but have not found any where that offers clutch springs to pull bigger tires. Does anybody know if any other model springs fit? Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Not sure of the year your meaning, but a friend of mine runs 28 on a 500 midsize with the stock clutching.


----------

